# radeon 9800 pro has yellow line in atitool.



## iamfoesho (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a sapphire radeon 9800 pro (r360 core/ 2.8 samsung memory), well before and after flashing it to an xt, I get this yellow line as seen in the photo. This happens when I click the scan for artifacts button. I also get the error "Init of findMax". I have the Thermaltake Giant 3 installed. My temps are 47/40 (cpu/case). Can anyone help identifiy the problem? Thanks.


----------



## o0lancerev0o (Nov 8, 2004)

i think thats an artifact, which means its getting to hot i think


----------



## thienchicks (Nov 8, 2004)

or you've flashed wrong BIOS image , try another !
My Vid have same artifacts when take core bus too high - 460 , too hot --> err


----------

